# How much does a Huf Haus cost?



## Airtight

How much does a Huf Haus cost?


----------



## Pique318

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

From [broken link removed]


> With a build cost *from *£130 per square foot, a 18,000 sq foot, three bedroom house works out at around £360,000 to £380,000 (excluding the cost of the land).


Soo...this was from last June (08) and a 1700M2 house STARTING at over €400k...hmmm

There are others that do similar jobs, Sjodalhus and [broken link removed] albeit in a different style...I'm sure there must be more too...

Huf Haus are brilliant and beautiful, but they DO have the name also and they do charge a premium for the privilege of owning a work of art (IMO).

Edit: Those figures don't add up.
It must be a typo (or they're referring to the worlds cheapest aircraft hanger) intended to read 1800 sq ft (170M2) bring the price to £234000.
Dont know what's going on actually.


----------



## gooner

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

I really like these Swedish designs and the finish looks fab.

http://www.trivselhus.se/


----------



## LadyJane

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

I think the Huf Haus design is amazing - go for it!


----------



## galwaytt

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

...mistake in the above no's - it's 170, not 1700 sq m...........

In short, they're fab.  They are hugely expensive.

And, just to put an Irish twist on it........you better check your planners, and have full p.p. first - it doesn't matter if you like it or not - the planners have to, too...........


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

Best of luck, I would love one , I think they are worth every penny. Did you see Kevin Mc Cloud on Channel 4?


----------



## lyonsie

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

Hi there,
Went over to the 'Huf Village' in April.   Amazing!!!    There are different types of houses to see, and seeing is believing.....   I would imagine it would cost about 350 - 400K for house on site here.    We are very interested ourselves, but will wait and see....   They built an amazing 'retirement home' in Sligo 3 years ago, their biggest project to date.   I hope to take a trip up there sometime in the near future to see it, 'Supervalue hotel break', if it works in the far west of Ireland then it will work anywhere.   
Worth going over to see the village though.   They also have a 'model' house in Surrey also, and if you are interested in going there, they have something on shortly, a promotion thing..
Good luck.


----------



## Airtight

*Re: Huf Haus Costs*

What is the cheapest house Huf do? 300k - 400k is mad money in this market.


----------



## Chopper1971

Ann,

Try Hans Hause- Ralph is the contact. Know 2 people who have used they and they are very happy with them.

I have no relationship with them, but know they are good quality german builders.

rgds


----------

